# Model number



## The bear (Jul 6, 2019)

Having fun trying to figure this out and post on correct forum, can anyone tell me where to find the model number on bolens qt17 found serial number on shroud covering motor does that need to be removed to expose motor, need it so I can get part number for the coil


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What number did you find under the shroud? There is a bit of information about serial numbers and models here
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/qt17.9358/


----------



## The bear (Jul 6, 2019)

pogobill said:


> What number did you find under the shroud? There is a bit of information about serial numbers and models here
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/qt17.9358/


The serial number I found was on outside motor is all encased behind sheet metal, here's a picture of what I mean by shroud and I'll probably have to remove to find the numbers I need
View attachment 47161


----------

